# Startx no longer working with FreeBSD 11



## drgonzo138 (Jan 31, 2017)

I upgraded to FreeBSD 11 earlier today from FreeBSD 10.3. Now, I can not get my GUI to work. the error I am getting is, "libcrypto.so.7" not found , required by "X".
I installed SSL like a newb. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 31, 2017)

Did you reinstall all your programs? "See 23.2.3.2. Upgrading Packages After a Major Version Upgrade" in the handbook.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep, you need to reinstall _all_ installed ports/packages.


----------



## drgonzo138 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you gents, It worked.


----------

